# Don't give up hope



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavs are a better road team than a home team. You still have a chance to win the series :yes:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree, it wont be easy but it can be done. Cheer Up. :banana:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't forget the Rockets play terrible at home too.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sure, we still got a chance. Not a high one, but a chance is a chance and in this league with superstars like Nowitzki and McGrady who could have a great or terrible night in any given day..you never know

It ain't over until the fat lady sings


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Reasons why the Mavs can still win


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for giving some good reasons. More confidence for the Mavs fans.
I wont give up hope.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

To be honest with you, most Suns fans want to play against Mavs than Rocket. 

Rocket seems to give Amare big problem and nobody on our team can guard T-MAC (well, who can really? lol). 


So, hopefully Mavs can win the 3rd game and start rolling. 

I would rather see Steve VS Dirk.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lets just start off with ONE win tonight..anything could happen after that..... tmac could fall Head first on the court while trying to dunk on Bradley again...... the communists from china might kidnap Yao Ming back to Asia before Game4.... so lets not loose hope and just go win Game 3


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> To be honest with you, most Suns fans want to play against Mavs than Rocket.
> 
> Rocket seems to give Amare big problem and nobody on our team can guard T-MAC (well, who can really? lol).
> 
> ...


I couldn't care less who wins.. I just want it to be an extremely physical series for both Houston and Dallas and have it go 7 games... A tired Houston or Dallas team would never be able to contain the Suns.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Lets just start off with ONE win tonight..anything could happen after that..... tmac could fall Head first on the court while trying to dunk on Bradley again...... *the communists from china might kidnap Yao Ming back to Asia before Game4*.... so lets not loose hope and just go win Game 3



Is that really necessary??? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Mavs are a better road team than a home team. You still have a chance to win the series :yes:


Umm, im not sure if you know this,,but Houston has the advantage in that case.
games played at Houston:3, Dallas: 4
any brilliant person can figure that out.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

True but if the Mavs can soilidify thier defense we have much more of a chance to win this series.


----------

